# What's the difference? All Mountain? Park? Freeride?



## SwitchFoot (Jan 11, 2012)

When I go to a snowboard company's website they allow you to chose between All Mountain, Park, Fresstyle?

What is 'pop' and why is it important?

Thanks from a newbie looking to buy new gear!

I don't know what kind of board mine is: all mountain? Park? I use a 2008 Ride Havoc.


----------



## NoahO (Jan 22, 2012)

So pop is how much spring a board has when you're doing an Ollie or bending your board. It's how strong your board will pop back. Some people just like the feel of a board with a lot of pop due to its responsiveness and for going off jumps and stuff. As for board types, all mountain/Freeride boards are for general purpose riding and are usually longer/stiffer than park boards. A longer board is better for high speeds and riding in powder, but a shorter board with softer flex is better for park/freestyle riding because it's easier to maneuver for rails and stuff. The flex of a board is important when determining what it should be used for as well. I think your board is an all mountain board. Good luck with the new gear.


----------



## SwitchFoot (Jan 11, 2012)

NoahO said:


> So pop is how much spring a board has when you're doing an Ollie or bending your board. It's how strong your board will pop back. Some people just like the feel of a board with a lot of pop due to its responsiveness and for going off jumps and stuff. As for board types, all mountain/Freeride boards are for general purpose riding and are usually longer/stiffer than park boards. A longer board is better for high speeds and riding in powder, but a shorter board with softer flex is better for park/freestyle riding because it's easier to maneuver for rails and stuff. The flex of a board is important when determining what it should be used for as well. I think your board is an all mountain board. Good luck with the new gear.


Thanks for info. I am probably not going to do any park tricks but am interested in just having fun and freeride. I like the look of the Form Era and Verve and may buy that package 149cm. The ride havoc is 152 and I want to feel like I have more control so I want a slightly smaller board. I'm 5'5" 145 lbs size 9 age 45. 

Any other opinions or recommendations? Going to Mammoth in March.


----------

